# Diesel at Wide Open Throttle



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm approaching 2,000 miles and am tempted to floor the accelerator. 

Just curious if anyone has put the hammer down on their diesel?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Im at 1,200 miles and have put the peddle to the floor quite a few times. It's ok. It will be fine.  Obviously only do it when it's warm...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Im at 1,200 miles and have put the peddle to the floor quite a few times. It's ok. It will be fine.  Obviously only do it when it's warm...


Have you felt the ten second over boost function kick in?

Some wonder whether the over boost is locked out until the engine reaches a certain mileage.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Have you felt the ten second over boost function kick in?
> 
> Some wonder whether the over boost is locked out until the engine reaches a certain mileage.


Truthfully I've never held it to the floor long enough. Primarily 0-60 type runs which as we know around around 8 seconds. After the initial lag through first and switching into second, it's like someone lite a fuse on a rocket behind you at about 1800rpm and it throws you in the seat. This car also rocks coming out of turns at slow speeds and getting after it will chirp the tires 

I don't beat the car and primarily drive on the right at speeds rivaling the blindest 80 year old man but every once in awhile I get the urge to drive it like I stole it!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Have you felt the ten second over boost function kick in?
> 
> Some wonder whether the over boost is locked out until the engine reaches a certain mileage.


WOT the one at the dealer couple or times before I bought mine, and it had only 30 miles on it. Salesman told me to try it so I did...and didn't find any info but I'm sure there's no lock on the overboost. Even cold it kicks in, but unless having a boost gauge I think it's impossible to feel it...it's just 30 more...flored mine couple of times and only thing I can say it pulls strong. I'm at 5K miles right now.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

WOT will not hurt anything if you are reasonable. I have done it several times and my god flooring it to pass grandpa in in his Caddy doing 30-35 in a 50 MPH zone on a narrow winding road with short straights and jumping on it to pass this old geezer on a straight, jumped from 35 MPH to 75 in a instant. I sure as heck felt the over boost when it hit 55. 

I generally am a lot gentler when I drive and after I passed the Caddy I slowed down to the speed limit and went on my way.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I did and it probably saved my bacon. I was getting on the highway and a trucker going downhill didn't want to brake to save on fuel. If I didn't floor it, I would have been squashed. I'm pretty sure I got up to 85mph in less than 10 seconds from a 20mph rolling start. The car was warm thankfully. Also thanks to the highway engineers for putting a cloverleaf at the bottom of a big hill.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I’ve been to the floor a couple of times now (3,500mi) and all I can say is wow (a turbo gauge would be a welcome addition though)! It’s such a fun car to drive. The sad thing is, I’m so caught up (probably more accurate of a word is obsessed) in beating my last overall MPG that I find myself driving like a grandpa most of the time. I bought this car solely for the purpose of being able to drive it spiritedly and still get great MPG in return. Fuelly has absolutely ruined meJ


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I WOT all the time, especially from a stop. It's just too much fun not to. I do notice that I alter my driving habits overall to maximize fuel economy in most situations. I have never been able to discern when the overboost kicks in . I think it works even at part throttle, at least it feels like it does.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I gave it to mine to overtake an 18 wheeler on a 2 lane country road. I was 4 up adult passengers + luggage at the time and the car just laughed at the load and went from behind to in front in a very short space of time and it seemed to take no real effort. Would rather not mention speeds involved but they changed quite a bit in a really short time. My car doesn't have overboost and really doesn't need it.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I'm approaching 2,000 miles and am tempted to floor the accelerator.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has put the hammer down on their diesel?


Isn't it drive-by-wire? In which case, the computer will ultimately control the rate of fuel flow to the motor.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I did it!

I waited until 3,000 miles, checked my oil level (my word that oil is black) and took it to a desolate stretch of straight four lane divided highway, and with no one around I went to WOT. 

So it's done. But like most 'forbidden' things in life, I don't think I'll be doing it again anytime soon.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Well I did it!
> 
> I waited until 3,000 miles, checked my oil level (my word that oil is black) and took it to a desolate stretch of straight four lane divided highway, and with no one around I went to WOT.
> 
> So it's done. But like most 'forbidden' things in life, I don't think I'll be doing it again anytime soon.


There's things in life you just don't get rid of...sex, beer and wot...lol


----------

